# Any area to Avoid?



## wcfr1 (May 13, 2006)

Am planning on taking the family of 4 to the Caribbean/Atlantic islands next May. 

Will be using an Interval International exchange. Have never been but it looks like LOTS of nice places to pick from. Am interested in the islands, not Mexico, Dominican Republic, Venezuala or Jamaica. 

Am just looking for a nice place on the beach. Interval's resort directory gives me all the good stuff, any area I shold avoid with the family? 

Thanks in advance.

Lou


----------



## TTom (May 14, 2006)

Don't know what II has, but we just came back from our first trip to Aruba.  We stayed at Playa Linda (courtesy of a direct exchange), and it was great.  The (high rise hotel) area (Palm Beach) seems to be somewhat "kid friendly" (my boss and his two kids have been going there for four years).  The beach is sandy and the water is calm (although it drops off to a depth of about five or six feet pretty fast).

PL has a kid's club, with activities every day.

We would not hesitate to go back.

Our other favorite (where we own) is St. Maarten.  Lots of great beaches, should be a relatively easy trade (lots of timeshares).

Haven't really been to any of the other islands, so my viewpoint is somewhat "skewed".  Unless you want to stay on the resort property, I'd avoid Jamaica.

Tom


----------



## Sooby (May 14, 2006)

I agree with Aruba. It is very safe and very nice beaches.  Not a lot to do but to have nice beach time and walk around.  We have been to many of the Islands and like St Barts & St Lucia but they are pricey. The something Landing? in St Lucia is beautiful but I think the beaches are better in Aruba.  These are the only Islands my husband will agree to return to as several others are not either safe or don't like travellers that they feel have more wealth than they do.  You can rent a car for a few days and go around the Island easily.  The butterfly farm is fun and great for kids.  Sooby


----------

